# Anrakyr the Traveller and his "Legions"...



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I actually never intended on starting a Necron army (I had a few of those ancient Warriors released back with that White Dwarf at the dawn of time), but the plastic Necron Lord from the Command Barge caught my eye, and I pick up on on eBay for 10 bucks. Thus it began...

(General note: I used to be a MUCH better painter, but due to failing health and degenerating eyes, this is about as good as I can now do... Damn kidney failure... :ireful2

I picked up a Necron codex, and decided I liked the idea of Anrakyr the Traveller, slowly assembling a force from the assorted Tombworlds he "liberated" or re-discovered....










Close-up of the tacyhon arrow...








...made up from Dark Eldar bitz, as that's all I had on hand at the time (The Lord was the only Necron I had... lol).


Oddly enough, after Anrakyr, I built a unit of... Scarabs. Guess I liked the idea of a swarm of the little buggers covering the table...










By then, I had officially been infected by Mindshackle scarabs, and bought 6 boxes of Immortals... :laugh:. First up I decided to make some Deathmarks...









I liked the idea of Pyrrhian Eternals, so I bought a batch of Praetorian heads off of eBay...









Figured I'd round off my troop choices with some Tesla Immortals...









And what Lord is complete without a loyal bodyguard of Sword and Board Lychguard?









I wasn't overly impressed with GW only releasing one model for the Crypteks, so now that I had all sorts of bitz from the above boxes, I put together two Crypteks...








(Veiltek on the left, Shocktek on the right)

Also decided to put together a "Varguard", or Minor Lord for smaller games, using the Res Orb from the first plastic Lord and Praetorian bitz...


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I love the colours you've used here! They all get very samey when they're silver, but they look ace in black! Have a dose of repatitis!


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Anrakyr is very fun to play, nothing like im sorry your melta dread just killed your land raider, mwhahaha (Anrakyr on a command barge is also very cool)

Like the army keep it up.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Nice looking Crons Deneris. Sorry to hear about your health and wish you a successful recovery! 

Well done on the glowy bits and I just might steal one of your ideas for a cryptex.

Whats next on the list?

Keep up the good work.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Very cool! The black looks sharp on the Necrons-- don't often see non-metallic colors on them, but I've always thought non-metallic colors looked great on them. I like the cryptek conversions, too.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments, guys .

Next up for painting will be three of these Puppetswar Cyberbikes/Tomb Blades...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really like the color scheme you have gone with. I don't think I have seen one quite like it and the gold really pops against the darker palette for the metal bodies. Looking forward to following along and I hope that you get to feeling better.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, waiting on some aluminum flying stands and some nice resin scenic bases for the Cyberbikes.

While waiting, I cobbled this Lord/Varguard together from the assorted bitz I have on hand...








Bitz:
-Head- Praetorian
-Body- Praetorian
-Shoulder Orbs- Praetorian Voidblades
-Left hand- Lychguard warscythe.

Should start painting him soon...


----------



## KjellThorngaard (Oct 4, 2010)

I like that color scheme you have going on. Differant, yet still Necron. The brass weapons with black is very 40K bling, too. Well done!


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

That colour scheme is awesome! If I ever start Necrons (not that I intend to) I'll definitely use this scheme as inspiration :biggrin:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

No pics today, but I now have 6 of the Cyberbikes/Tomb Blades.

I also pre-ordered a Canoptek Spider, and two boxes of Canoptek Wraiths...

I also raided the warehouses of eBay, and picked up 5 more bases of scarabs. These guys will be assigned to hang out with the Spider, and give him a unit to buff with more scarabs. I also plan that the Spider and friends will guard the Pylon in Apocalypse games, as it draws ALOT of enemy melee experts...


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Finally painted up the "Cyber Objectives" from Puppetswar...










I'm thinking of adding a few scarabs to the "objectives" to bring them a bit more to life... what do you folks think?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

In addition to assembling and painting one of the new spiders (Canoptek Spider), I also got one of the Cyberbikes based and painted...










Next up... A unit of 6 wraiths...


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Ahh, Bill... Bill, Bill, Billl... When will you foreswear your alliegences to the foul and loathesome monsters that inhabit the galaxy and turn to the noble path of the Emperor of Mankind? /sigh :wink: Oh...and the astartes come heretics don't count! 

Eh, I quite like the idea of necroning up the objective thingies (technical term, patent pending) with some scarabs. You could also "Night of the Living Dead" it with some Necrons pushing their way up through the ground as an homage to the old fluff. I also like the look of the cyber bikes. Immortal upper torsos on warrior legs?

Of course, you can never go wrong with lots and lots of scarabs. Those things are rather loverly (especially en masse...heh heh heh) at being quite the annoying little speed bump! Watching them eat their way through a land raider is quite humorous as well (minus the fact that it was MY land raider, but still amusing, none the less :wink: )

Looking at your color scheme, I think I'll have to ninja is bud. I was looking for a color scheme to set my lychguard apart from the rest of my army and once I get them, I do believe that said color scheme will work perfectly. Even better, I might just litter some of my ork bases with necron bitz painted in the same scheme. Call it my own homage to you... (much like the Iron Warrior heads my termi chapter lord carries around in his fist after a certain heretic decided to up and heretify some Chaos versions of my gitz... I swear I don't hold a grudge...no...not at all  ) :wink:...

All in all, good stuff bud. Keep up the excellent works, Bill! If you don't, I might have to go through with my whole "Burn Deneris at the stake" plan. It is only by your fine conversion work that you keep my zealous, fanatical need to set you on fire at bay :ireful2:...

Take care bud!

Nate


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

'Tis sunday, so i had a bit more time to complete a few projects...

First up, the Necron Pylon...


























(JUST noticed the broken bit up top... probably broken in transit from last brawl at FLGS)

I included the model of my Varguard to show the scale of the pylon. As you can see, the pylon can move on it's "rail" from a neutral position (Pic 1) to a firing position (Pic 2). It can't rotate, but beggars can't be choosers; I purchased this bad boy already assembled and primed off of ebay for 120$ US.

Next up, the first three models of my second scarab swarm...




































I built them to represent this batch of scarabs "harvesting" fallen Warriors of a rival Necron lord, in this case one "Ahnsett-Ra, Phaeron of the Sundered Dynasty of Anukhar", as played by Shogun_Nate, of this very forum. We have a bit of a long-standing eGrudge going; Back when I played Iron Warriors, I took a unit of his Void Stalkers Space marines and corrupted them into biomechaincal possessed Chaos marines. Now it ONLY seems fair I can use his fallen warriors for spare parts... :so_happy:

The "Warriors" are actually made up of the Ghost Ark "riders" with some spare Warrior torsos tossed in- The Ghost Ark Warriors have a nicely battered appearance that fits nicely with a vanquished foe look... Extra arms were supplied by the abundance of arms in an Immortals box, and chopped up with hobby cutters to look "damaged".


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

loving the color scheme Deneris, and i love the look of the cyberbikes.

they look a lot better, almost stellar, compared to the GW ones.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Fallen said:


> loving the color scheme Deneris, and i love the look of the cyberbikes.
> 
> they look a lot better, almost stellar, compared to the GW ones.


Agreed on the GW Tomb Blades- they look rather flimsy, like Scout Bikes from _Return of the Jedi_; I half expect to see them spiralling off and hitting a tree...


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Nice creation from your left over bits, he looks pretty kick ass.

The bikers, I'm not to fawned of as the driver looks like he crammed into the drivers seat.

The pylon is kick-ass, definitley the center of your army, whens your next Apoc game...hehehe.

The scarabs at first appeared to be Necron objectives...then I read your post and looked a little closer and saw the scarabs. Cool idea, maybe the scarabs are preparing the destroyed warriors for phasing out?

Looking forward to you next addition.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> Nice creation from your left over bits, he looks pretty kick ass.
> 
> The bikers, I'm not to fawned of as the driver looks like he crammed into the drivers seat.
> 
> ...


Nah, they're basically just "eating" the enemy Warriors to produce more raw materials... :wink:

Thanks for the comments! k:


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Deneris said:


> I built them to represent this batch of scarabs "harvesting" fallen Warriors of a rival Necron lord, in this case one "Ahnsett-Ra, Phaeron of the Sundered Dynasty of Anukhar", as played by Shogun_Nate, of this very forum. We have a bit of a *long-standing eGrudge going*; Back when I played Iron Warriors, I took a unit of his Void Stalkers Space marines and corrupted them into biomechaincal possessed Chaos marines. Now it ONLY seems fair I can use his fallen warriors for spare parts... :so_happy:


Bill, I think we're passed 'long-standing' on that eGrudge! :biggrin: Does it not go back to the heady days of the GW forums? (If not, rather close to it :biggrin Hell, I'd almost say we were married :laugh:!

The stuff looks great bud. I'm really digging the necron pylon (hence forth Nylon) and the scarabs are awesome! :laugh: Like I said in your fluff log, I *KNOW* what colors I'll be using for my flayed ones now! :so_happy: I also like how the Varguard came out. Keep up the good works!

Oh...and as soon as I get the apocalypse tourny in July out of the way (working on my greenskins for it at the moment), I will return to my flayed ones and then, oh yes, ye vile, heretical xeno-loving Canadian loon, then I shall have my revenge! Which will of course give you a couple more months to drag my dynasty through the mud..but I SHALL HAVE MY COMEUPPANCE! :so_happy:

Take care Bill! :biggrin:

Nate


----------

